# schwinn predator for sale



## stingraynut-w-kids (May 4, 2007)

make offer!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 6, 2008)

I hope you like corn!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 6, 2008)

*Flat tire,*

They best because I'm about to report them too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 6, 2008)

you guys crack me up!  
Scott


----------

